# Co-hab Or Not To Co-hab



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been wondering why a piranha forum has no co-hab section. Well I've been told by a mod that if we want a co-hab section everyone better speak up, throw some pics up & show some videos. Wheather its mixed pygos, mixed serras, or even pygo mixed with serras.I don't see why even Cichlids n piranha wouldn't be under this section also. So if you want this new/old section up n running again nows the time to show it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I think that a cohab section would be helpful. So many of us forget that even a simple combo of Cariba and Reds is a cohab. Heck I had an unwanted cohab of a Rhom and an African Cichlid for about 2 months until just a few days ago and my Rhom finally did the deed and downed the cichlid.

If you look even now there is a cohab question in the Piranha Discussion Section about cohabing Reds, Terns, Cariba, and Piraya. I don't see why we don't have this section anymore, I understand that some noobs could get the wrong ideas and jump into a cohab, but that's why we're here to educate them. Plus this would give a good place to post some info from our members that are attempting Mac cohabs right now. They could post here and let us know what's working and whats not. Seems like Macs are a hot topic right now anyway.

Might not hurt to stir things up a bit, forum seems a bit dead lately anyway.

Just my 2 Cents, I'll love this forum either way.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I too would like to see a cohab subforum. It seems the topic comes up every week at least once, "What can I keep with a piranha?"
Couldn't hurt.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I just don't know if there's enough related threads to create an entire section for cohabs. It wouldn't make much sense to start a new forum with only a few threads in it. As it stands now, it isn't brought up all that often so keeping the subject in Piranha Discussion makes sense. If we broaden the scope of "cohab" to include more stuff, then you run the risk of an entire forum devoted to "What can I mix with my piranhas?" type questions.

If more people posted about their mac groups, geryi groups, etc and there were lots of active threads, then it would at least show there would be the possibility of getting some traffic in a new section.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Im got a group of Macs myself right now... Even if it doesnt have a lot of traffic, it would still help me to be able to go to a certain section and get any useful info members post on anything that they have tried. When these guys get a few inches bigger i wouldnt mind at all throwing in a red or a couple of cariba is people have been having success with it. Im agreeing with the it cant hurt, only help philosophy. I dont know much about web design, but Im hoping you guys could whip one up without too much hassle. Id appreciate having one for sure.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree, we should have a co-hab section. I think we can all save each other alot of time by learning off each other's projects and improving for any future attempts.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree. Lets doooo it!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

We had a Serrasalmus cohab forum a few years ago and then everyone complained because they needed to browse two different forums for information about piranhas. The forum didnt get much play...I think the only real active thread was one about my irritans tank...other then that it was pretty dead.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Will the site designer give it a shot an open a forum for us to give it a shot? No harm no foul kinda deal. If its bogus just shut it down?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

yeah can we have one please? It takes all of five minutes to make a new category and if it doesnt work it takes all of 10 seconds to get rid of it...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Come up with a forum name and description and I will put it up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im all for experienced members tyring cohabs but liek i said before it was tried but just not active enough. We could divide this site into infinite subforums if we wanted but the more you divide the less active each becomes. IMO the general forums arnt even active enough to want a new forum. GG said if you want one come up with one great, but if you want one you guys have to actually participate to make it worth keeping as the actual hoppy forums could be a ton more active if more members actually took the time to post up pics or answer questions once in a while as there are plenty of members here but its only a much smaller group thats actually sharing their setups and experiences.

Id be interested in seeing cohabs but if im going to be siing only mayby 2 setups over and over i think it may as well stay in the general discussion. Another thing is i dont want to encourage noobs to cohab out of pygos.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

*"Active Cohabs"*
_Dont try this at home._

? I dunno just thinking to put something in the lower portion to remind people its for experienced P keepers, Im sure someone can think of something better.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

"Serrasalmus Ecosystems
The Serrasalmus Ecosystems forum to discuss relationships with groups of serrasalmus in the home aquarium. FOR ADVANCED AQUARISTS ONLY."

^I like this


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Just post your cohab ?'s in the discussion... NBD...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Could it not be a Subforum in the P-discussion area?

Simply titled : Piranha Co-habs


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wait I'm confused now.....We are just talking about adding an additional section like "Piranha Discussion" or "Aquatic Plants" right?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont really see the differnce with another main forum or a subforum.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That what I wanting its own section not just a pinned thread. I bet it get more traffic than some of the other sections. Like said forums kinda dead lately, maybe this will set a spark under fury. Seems only section getting much traffic is launge. I definitely don't think it should be limited to serras.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Compatible co-habs. Caution trying co-habs could & can lead to casualties, only brave exspirenced keepers should even attempt what your about to see. Lmao


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

A co-hab section would be a very useful for noobs like me. It could educate as to whats involved, or once informed, prevent failures, and save lives (fish)
I like "Active Cohabs, dont try this at home" Or "Compatible Co-habs" with a BRUNER type disclaimer. "Advanced Aquarist Only" works too.
This new section could be encouraging, or eaqually dicourage noobs from getting in over their heads.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Why make a section on cohabs when its common sense? If you going into piranha keeping most people will spend the time to know what fish can cohab... As cluster stated earlier, there isnt that mouch activity in the normal discussion so why make another section?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Why make a section on cohabs when its common sense? If you going into piranha keeping most people will spend the time to know what fish can cohab... As cluster stated earlier, there isnt that mouch activity in the normal discussion so why make another section?


common sense? go clean your tank with soap 
its primarily for those who are attempting things outside of the usual to give guidance on failures and success


----------



## killintime (Sep 7, 2004)

I think a co-habb forum would be full of to many na sayer's here. If you want information on co-habb's your better off going to Piranha cove.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it would be a waste of time/space and noobs would think that its ok to cohab.
I already see too many people attempting them that probably shouldnt be and with tanks that are too small.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think a cohab forum would be good, there won't be any break through if no one is willing to try it or get put down by trying so.

not necessarily serra. and serra co-hab. any fish with piranha can be a cohab, we can share our success and failure and learn from each other. a section dedicated for it will make it easier for member to search for information.



Aquaria Cohabitation with Piranha, attempt at your own risk, p-fury not responsible for any injure or loss of aquatic life during such attempt.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I just don't see where all these topics are going to come from... there are hardly any right now. If some of the guys that have serra cohabs want to post pics or want to talk about it, nothing has been stopping them from posting in the other forums and I just don't see them. I'm with Sean on this, if you guys really want the separate forum, you guys should be the ones to start filling it with pics of your setups and things that you've learned once it is made so it's not sitting empty.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> Aquaria Cohabitation with Piranha, attempt at your own risk, p-fury not responsible for any injure or loss of aquatic life during such attempt.


Sounds good to me


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Aquaria Cohabitation with Piranha, attempt at your own risk, p-fury not responsible for any injure or loss of aquatic life during such attempt.


Sounds good to me
[/quote]

Agreed.

And Criley. Watch what you say and don't be a dick. Or you will find yourself on the ban list quick.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Also here are some threads by Hastatus (AKA Frank) that could be pinned there.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/81661-guidelines-for-mixing-species/

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/80764-serrasalmus-geryi-group-test/

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/80763-pygocentrus-vs-s-brandtii/

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/80761-pygocentrus-vs-s-sanchezi-s-maculatus/


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

****** said:


> I think it would be a waste of time/space and noobs would think that its ok to cohab.
> I already see too many people attempting them that probably shouldnt be and with tanks that are too small.


Who are you to say someone shouldn't attempt co-habs or criticize someones tank size? This right here is why more members don't post videos, pics ect. IMO this right here is p-fury's problem. Just because a member believes this n that doesn't mean everyone else agrees.just because Jim, Joe, Jeff & Jon can't or won't do doesn't mean I or someone else isn't already doing it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

When d I say that people should not attempt cohabs? There you go putting words in peoples mouths again, by now it is expected though.

Yes I do think that members like to keep fish in too small tanks, you being one of them. "Inmy opinion"

I am allowed to have my own opinion am I not? 
God knows that you've got an opinion on everyone and thing but only yours is right, right!

So members like me are a problem? So you think that these noobs like dolphinswin should be attempting serious cohabs? And let me guess its also ok that they do it in their 75gals because thats all that their folks and budget will allow.
You are so dilusional the fact that not everyone is an experienced keeper.
Half the members on here are kids, if you havnt noticed.

Speaking of expeirience, maybe because you got lucky with a breeding pair you think that your the greatest keeper of all time, maybe thats why you've got the huge I know it all and am right ego.

See folks this is how Bruner reacts when someone has an opinion that goes against what he beleives 
You see bruner is for the forum and I stated it was a waste of time

being such an expeirienced keeper you should know that these fish stress easy and that cohabs usually do more harm to the fish than good. I just wouldnt want noobs getting the idae that if " bob jeff or george can do it then why cant I"?

Also, I wouldnt bother with another one of your lengthly I am right and you're wrong type of replies because I will not be responding to it. You've caused us to clutter up the thread enough already

Really though I think that you're just sore about me knocking your teaching/helping abilities the otherday.
Please be a big boy and get over it already


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> I think it would be a waste of time/space and noobs would think that its ok to cohab.


The section is not to encourage people to do cohabs its to help the guys who are already doing them. So we can learn from each other and hopefully have a better chance at having a successful cohab.

So helping each other out is a waste of time now?



> I already see too many people attempting them that probably shouldnt be and with tanks that are too small.


WHO? Be a big boy and tell us who you are talking about. Its cowardly to throw out statements like that and not use names. Be a man and tell us who you are talking about because if you dont it looks like your just making sh*t up as you go.



> I just wouldnt want noobs getting the idae that if " bob jeff or george can do it then why cant I"?


If bob jeff or jim can do it so can others. The key is to have jeff bob or jim explain to us how they did it and what they are doing to keep it going. Thats the point of the sub forum. If you dont like the idea you dont have to go into the forum.

Would you rather Jeff Jim or Bob keep everything they know to them selfs so you can watch noobs fail so you can come in like a douche bag and tell them I told you so? I thought this forum was to help people but i see its more about politics and whos clique your in ..

Can one of you mods or admins please delete my account. If i want to know something I will just learn it on my own. The elitist attitude here is bullshit. Just because "YOU" cant do it doesnt mean it cant be done


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Guys this co-hab topic seems to have become extemely contravesial, is there some background to this that us noobs are unaware of ? The personal attacks do a disservice to our forum, I know I'm new here, but I just dream of having a shoal of macs one day and if I can't learn here then where ? (The "other site" seems to gather dust, no offence meant) Hopefully we can loose the politics and get it together here, with all due respect.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread was for something positive for the site n you ****** had to come n start sh*t. What a Fuckn douchebag.must really suck having nothing better to do than start sh*t.Like I said who are you to say someone has fish in to small of a tank?are you Fuckn god in here? I've never claimed to know everything, not once. Oh n save the PMs mods for my language you can just fukn suspend me or better yet just skip that option n go right to banning me or just delete my fukn account also.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

impalass said:


> Guys this co-hab topic seems to have become extemely contravesial, is there some background to this that us noobs are unaware of ? The personal attacks do a disservice to our forum, I know I'm new here, but I just dream of having a shoal of macs one day and if I can't learn here then where ? (The "other site" seems to gather dust, no offence meant) Hopefully we can loose the politics and get it together here, with all due respect.


I don't really think it's controversial, I talked to Bruner about it the other day and thought it wouldn't be a bad idea as long as there is traffic in the new forum/subforum. I think the issue here stems from the fact that people need to be more willing to share info on their setups, I know there are quite a few people with groups of macs and I have only seen pics of one or two and I haven't seen any detailed write-ups or updated threads since primetime3wise did his breeding project (GREAT thread if anyone wants info on breeding macs BTW) or when Winkyee got his group.

I think everyone just needs to calm down here, GG asked for a forum name and description, let's come up with something that people agree on and see what happens. Once it's created, it's gonna be up to the guys that have these tanks going to start threads with pics and information and keep them updated. The only way a separate section is gonna work is if there is enough traffic to justify it.

shaneb, I don't think there's really an "elitist" attitude around here, definitely lots of people that will speak their minds, but I think most of those people have the best interest of the fish in mind. I know you just attempted a mac group, hopefully you stick around and share your experiences.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Why does every discussion turn into name-calling and personal attacks? Seriously guys, act like adults and share opinions without having to resort to this petty crap all the time. Stay on topic and keep your feuds outta here.

I like the idea of using the old forum name and description, pretty sure it was Sean that suggested it, anybody else have any opinions?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

killintime said:


> I think a co-habb forum would be full of to many na sayer's here. If you want information on co-habb's your better off going to Piranha cove.


Yup, there's tons of info in all 10 of the posts made there so far this year


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Bruner, if you want to email me some pics of your mac groups, I can post them for you to help kick start this thing if you want, just let me know.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What ever happened to having a disagreement with someone an not calling them names? Is the art of debate dead to this generation? I mean seriously....I used to throw tantrums on the playground but after high school I thought it might be a good idea to learn how to reign in my temper and actually have a discussion instead of relying on the "Yo Mama" defense. You all are making a huge deal out of adding a forum....one which I already said I would add. All I asked for was a name and description. BTW....Cohab isnt a word....and I dont think cohabitation is a very good description for this type of tank. lets think outside the box and come up with a decent name for the forum.

One last thing....are we really talking about threads like "my multiple pygo tank" kind of thing? Look at my redbelly cohab? Seriously?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> What ever happened to having a disagreement with someone an not calling them names? Is the art of debate dead to this generation? I mean seriously....I used to throw tantrums on the playground but after high school I thought it might be a good idea to learn how to reign in my temper and actually have a discussion instead of relying on the "Yo Mama" defense. You all are making a huge deal out of adding a forum....one which I already said I would add. All I asked for was a name and description. BTW....Cohab isnt a word....and I dont think cohabitation is a very good description for this type of tank. lets think outside the box and come up with a decent name for the forum.
> 
> One last thing....are we really talking about threads like "my multiple pygo tank" kind of thing? Look at my redbelly cohab? Seriously?


Well said Sir...well said.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I don't really think it's controversial, I talked to Bruner about it the other day and thought it wouldn't be a bad idea as long as there is traffic in the new forum/subforum. I think the issue here stems from the fact that people need to be more willing to share info on their setups, I know there are quite a few people with groups of macs and I have only seen pics of one or two and I haven't seen any detailed write-ups or updated threads since primetime3wise did his breeding project (GREAT thread if anyone wants info on breeding macs BTW) or when Winkyee got his group.


This is my main opposition. There is no reason why people can't share this info now yet very few actually do. As of now i don't really think there needs to be a sub forum for information that is rarely posted anyways. In addition to this people on this site IMO feel entitled to everything. They come here expecting to have everything provided for them yet nobody realizes forums work by members giving back. Right now we have a shortage of articles due to the upgrade yet i havnt seen anybody write an article to help people out. This site could be a ton better if members took the time to give back in the form of an article, posting their setup, helping noobs, commenting on others pics... Look on other forums and you will see its the members that keep the site interesting and informitive.

All im trying to say is the members make the site. Take 5 minutes a month to update us on your setup, tell us whats changes, any casualties, how are you liking certain products... post some pics to give others ideas... give some noobs advice, recomend a product, give some constructive criticism on somebodies setup... If everybody actually participated that would bring a ton of info to the site. A sup forum at this point i think will just spread topics thinner while people actually contributing to the site could help to improve the site then once the site is getting the participation then i think is the time to divide into sub forums.

Sorry for getting abit off topic


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No harm in giving it a shot...it if fails....I can move all the threads and delete the forum with the push of a button.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What about the old forum name "Serrasalmus Ecosystems"?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Man-made echosystems?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Either one sounds good to me, might as well get it up and running, I suppose if we think of something better down the road, we can always change it.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I don't really think it's controversial, I talked to Bruner about it the other day and thought it wouldn't be a bad idea as long as there is traffic in the new forum/subforum. I think the issue here stems from the fact that people need to be more willing to share info on their setups, I know there are quite a few people with groups of macs and I have only seen pics of one or two and I haven't seen any detailed write-ups or updated threads since primetime3wise did his breeding project (GREAT thread if anyone wants info on breeding macs BTW) or when Winkyee got his group.


This is my main opposition. There is no reason why people can't share this info now yet very few actually do. As of now i don't really think there needs to be a sub forum for information that is rarely posted anyways. In addition to this people on this site IMO feel entitled to everything. They come here expecting to have everything provided for them yet nobody realizes forums work by members giving back. Right now we have a shortage of articles due to the upgrade yet i havnt seen anybody write an article to help people out. This site could be a ton better if members took the time to give back in the form of an article, posting their setup, helping noobs, commenting on others pics... Look on other forums and you will see its the members that keep the site interesting and informitive.

All im trying to say is the members make the site. Take 5 minutes a month to update us on your setup, tell us whats changes, any casualties, how are you liking certain products... post some pics to give others ideas... give some noobs advice, recomend a product, give some constructive criticism on somebodies setup... If everybody actually participated that would bring a ton of info to the site. A sup forum at this point i think will just spread topics thinner while people actually contributing to the site could help to improve the site then once the site is getting the participation then i think is the time to divide into sub forums.

Sorry for getting abit off topic
[/quote]


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So when can we expect this new section? I look forward to hearing about peoples experiences with shoals and sharing advice aswell


----------

